# Work Permit with new employer



## Inherited_Canuck (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently on a closed Work Permit with an employer, and am at the final stage of an interview with a second company.

Of course, having been through the process, I know how the LMO and work permit works, but does anybody have any advice/experience of what happens if my second application is successful?

Of course, the second employers need to put in an LMO, and then I need to apply for a new Work Permit, but what happens then?

Let's say the LMO goes through, and I apply for the new WP, do I just wait till it drops through my letter box, and at that point contact my new company?

Or, if the LMO comes through, can I take it to a border, or to an office and speed the process up considering I hold another valid permit?

Hope someone can shed some light, and thanks for anyone who read this.

Thanks,
Davey


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Inherited_Canuck said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm currently on a closed Work Permit with an employer, and am at the final stage of an interview with a second company.
> 
> ...


I did a similar thing back in 2007. When I "flagpoled" to get the TWP for the new employer I asked if I could retain the current TWP as I had to work my contracted notice and my new employer wanted me to have the new TWP before I gave notice (i had confirmation of this in writing). The officer let me leave with both the old and my new TWP.


----------



## Inherited_Canuck (Mar 24, 2011)

Thank you JGK!

I'm a relative newcomer to all this - I came over Feb 2010 through BUNAC, got a job in my field in July, did and LMO and new Work Permit in November/December, and this all just happened in the last few days.

So many hoops to jump through - and yet life here is so worth it, in my opinion...even if it is snowing in March.

So, by your advice, I would take the LMO to the border and do a new application there?


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Inherited_Canuck said:


> Thank you JGK!
> 
> I'm a relative newcomer to all this - I came over Feb 2010 through BUNAC, got a job in my field in July, did and LMO and new Work Permit in November/December, and this all just happened in the last few days.
> 
> ...


that's what I did. I took the document package my new employer sent me and asked them to issue a new TWP.

If you do this, pick a quiet time at the border (midweek evenings are good). one of my colleagues tried the same thing on a Friday evening in June and the customs officer got very stroppy.


----------

